# Cascade yarn free patterns



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

http://cascadeyarns.com/patterns_pimaUltra.asp


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked it and a
dded it to my patterns folder. Some beautiful patterns there.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. Really pretty patterns. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for this site. I have just fallen in love with the Plucious Yarns they have. Trying to locate cheapest price and looks like going price is $5.00 ea. I would love to be able to purchase at least 2 in every color of this yarn. I could make any size animal with 2 balls. So, I am going to think about the colors I can pay for right now and will just keep getting 2 or each one until I have them all. You have gotten me backed up into a fence by posting this site.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!!! Lots of great patterns, free!!!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Thanks for this site. I have just fallen in love with the Plucious Yarns they have. Trying to locate cheapest price and looks like going price is $5.00 ea. /quote]
> 
> I just looked and it is scrumptious. The cheapest I saw was $8.95/ skein. Where did you find it for $5.00? I'm looking for reasonably priced cotton to knit some summer tops for myself.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you...must download some of these today.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this site, beautiful patterns, Tessa28


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, I love Cascade yarns!


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you very much. Found several wonderful looking pieces and have the patterns to add to my wish list.


----------



## Deb1007 (Feb 27, 2011)

My favorite yarn to use!!! Love the site too.


----------

